# Whats your home connection speed?



## MannDude (Jul 12, 2013)

How have we not done this yet? Pretty common thread for a forum regarding anything internet related.

I'll start:



Price is $50/mo


----------



## Ivan (Jul 12, 2013)

10 up 10 down, if converted to USD it should be about $40/month.



*Maxis Communications


----------



## fapvps (Jul 12, 2013)

$29.99/month for 1 years $49.99 after that.


----------



## dynweb (Jul 12, 2013)

€40/month


----------



## Eric1212 (Jul 12, 2013)

Bell Fiber

25/10 Mbps

$39/mo with 160GB cap.... $69/mo for the months I need Unlimited

Acanac/Distributel

50/3 Mbps

$47/mo Unlimited bandwidth 

Edit: The BB code for images wasn't working...


----------



## MannDude (Jul 12, 2013)

EB-Eric said:


> Edit: The BB code for images wasn't working...


You sure? Try again. I used them in my post, as I believe everyone else did as well.


----------



## wdq (Jul 12, 2013)

At work my connection isn't all that great, but it does work.



Here's my home connection. The upload is quite a bit slower while the download is quite a bit faster. I'm with Time Warner Cable. For a little over $100/month I get basic TV and Internet.


----------



## blergh (Jul 12, 2013)

100/100 Fiber - ~55$


----------



## MannDude (Jul 12, 2013)

To those of you with 100Mbit internet... What do you use it for? Do you stream a lot of media? Play a lot of online games? Do a lot of downloads? Or just buy it because you're lucky and it's affordable in your area?

I can get up to 300Mbit residential, but don't feel like paying for it. 20 is fast enough for me considering I rarely stream media and don't play games or download anything.

EDIT:


300 Mb / 65 Mb
100 Mb / 10 Mb
75 Mb / 5 Mb
50 Mb / 3 Mb
30 Mb / 3 Mb
20 Mb / 3 Mb
20 Mb / 1 Mb
15 Mb / 1 Mb 

This is what metronet offers for my area. (down/up)


----------



## blergh (Jul 12, 2013)

MannDude said:


> To those of you with 100Mbit internet... What do you use it for? Do you stream a lot of media? Play a lot of online games? Do a lot of downloads?


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jul 12, 2013)

It's not too bad when it functions...


----------



## MannDude (Jul 12, 2013)

blergh said:


>


So, porn?


----------



## blergh (Jul 12, 2013)

MannDude said:


> So, porn?


Music!


----------



## eva2000 (Jul 12, 2013)

Telstra Ultimate Cable = AUD$120/month include line rental as well.

Usage: very handy working with clients and their servers/data. Just wish had faster upload speeds for such. Can't wait for Australia National Broadband Network Rollout = 100Mbps/40Mbps down/up but my area doesn't get scheduled for NBN until July 2016


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 12, 2013)

Mediacom. $59/m


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jul 12, 2013)

$12 a month! Beat the price if you can   B)


----------



## dmmcintyre3 (Jul 12, 2013)

$200/mo, but TV is included in that price. The bill doesn't say how much is for what service.


----------



## atho (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## MannDude (Jul 12, 2013)

dmmcintyre3 said:


> $200/mo, but TV is included in that price. The bill doesn't say how much is for what service.


Woah, very expensive! Do you get a lot of channels with that or what?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 12, 2013)

Viewqwest 300M/150M. S$89.95/month.


----------



## dmmcintyre3 (Jul 12, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Woah, very expensive! Do you get a lot of channels with that or what?


I don't watch TV. Everyone else in the house does.


----------



## terafire (Jul 12, 2013)

20/5 cable $40/mo


----------



## Marc M. (Jul 12, 2013)

Around these parts ISPs think that *fiber* is just part of a healthy diet. Good ol' American copper FTW!

I doubt that anyone here can beat *@**Kenshin*'s home connection.


----------



## drmike (Jul 12, 2013)

I use one of the cable monopolies and it SUCKS.

Can't determine what their plans really are, nor can I determine what I am being provisioned at.  Tons of congestion, QoS and lousy routing.  

Price keeps going up and up for no good reason.  $70 a month for a plan that has upload side of 1Mbps or less.


----------



## kro (Jul 12, 2013)

Using an ISP called mynetfone.com.au for Naked DSL - I highly recommend if you are in Brisbane or Sydney etc.

For the first 7 years here in Australia I was with Optus. Never reached above 4mbit.
Finally stopped being lazy and took the possible 21 days without interwebz.
Was 3 days without internet(mobile hotspot was fine) and since their technician came out - hitting 8mbit - happy times..

$50 for 200GB (100GB peak / 100GB offpeak) and offpeak is only midnight till 10am ^_^


----------



## Tux (Jul 12, 2013)

This is a cruel joke. I'm supposed to get 30/4. When I had the 30/4, my service barely worked. Now, while it's pretty stable, I'm only getting a third of the download speed.

Downloading the RamNode ATL test file, it's mostly 12Mbps with some bursts up to 20Mbps.


----------



## VPSCorey (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## blergh (Jul 13, 2013)

Marc M. said:


> I doubt that anyone here can beat *@Kenshin*'s home connection.


----------



## XFS_Brad (Jul 13, 2013)

Subscribed for 50/10 for $66.95 a month


----------



## earl (Jul 13, 2013)

I have like 5 down and 800k up unlimited for $40/more.. I tried to upgrade to fibre and just found out was not available yet in my area..


I use to be on cable internet with 10 down and 1 up but they tried to increase the overage cap from $25 to $50 so i moved to adsl and my internet with cable was already something like $80/mo and I always go over the 60gb /mo cap.. the company is called rogers but everyone called them robbers hahaha..


----------



## mikho (Jul 13, 2013)

blergh said:


> Marc M. said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt that anyone here can beat *@Kenshin*'s home connection.


Poor upload considering the download.


On topic: I have 10/10 MBit currently but I can upgrade to 1/1 GB if needed (and if I could afford it).


----------



## Naruto (Jul 13, 2013)

Supposed to get 6Mbps but I get less than that. $45/m.


----------



## blergh (Jul 13, 2013)

mikho said:


> Poor upload considering the download.
> 
> 
> On topic: I have 10/10 MBit currently but I can upgrade to 1/1 GB if needed (and if I could afford it).


I know  tptest doesn't really show the real-world performance either, but it's supposed to be 1G/500


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Jul 13, 2013)

50/25 FiOS (I usually get 60/20).


----------



## TheHackBox (Jul 13, 2013)

$30

I beat you @Tux.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 13, 2013)

$30/mo. Can go up to 30mb/15mb for $10 more. If I were paying that bill, I would, too. But I'm not. Really it does work fine for what I do, and much better than my old DSL connection at 1.5mb/768kb. Still...

This is a "fiber" connection, ISP is Fairpoint, no IPv6, but I'm told they're working on it. I wouldn't mind Comcast, even though a lot of people say support is awful I've dealt with them a few times and they're OK, and more likely to have faster connections with IPv6. What frustrates me with Fairpoint is that they could flip a switch and I'd have faster Internet. The fiber is artificially capped, pending just a few dollars.


----------



## Tux (Jul 13, 2013)

Tux said:


> This is a cruel joke. I'm supposed to get 30/4. When I had the 30/4, my service barely worked. Now, while it's pretty stable, I'm only getting a third of the download speed.
> 
> Downloading the RamNode ATL test file, it's mostly 12Mbps with some bursts up to 20Mbps.


@TheHackBox

It's better now:


----------



## MikeIn (Jul 13, 2013)

Why not have the slowest Home Connection as in My case, its 256kbps (approx.)  for less then $2/month (Actually EDGE, 2G)..
Anyhow I have one more at about 2Mbps for about $15 :O

opcorn: All of you have nice Internet Speed.... ^_^


----------



## happel (Jul 14, 2013)

Cable, is supposed to be 60/6. I would love a higher upload speed and the performance of their router is abysmal, but with my own router the connection is nothing short of excellent. Network maintenance is always done at night between 01:00u and 05:00u and the only downtime I ever had was from my yearly restart of the modem to get the free speed upgrades .

€30 ≈ $40 per month.


----------



## Shados (Jul 15, 2013)

Australia, so... 300GB/unlimited peak/off-peak usage on a shitty ADSL2+ line. Used to get about 18/1 Mbps down/up, now get more like 12/0.8 due to cable degradation. Telstra basically won't repair it because we're theoretically getting NBN access in February. At least then I'll be getting either 100/40 or whatever gigabit offering NBN Co. settle on .


----------



## Zach (Jul 15, 2013)

It works


----------



## Reece-DM (Jul 15, 2013)

Nothing special:



I'm currently looking at VirginMedia business broadband likely get the 100Mbps.

In total for Broadband + Phoneline i think its around £25 a month, VM probably would be tripple that.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 15, 2013)

Mine is a little slow today.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 15, 2013)

Chris Miller said:


> Mine is a little slow today.


Shut up... Haha.


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm lucky to get 10 down and 1 up... Time Warner in my area sucks but is more reliable than Wiindstream DSL.


----------



## fusa (Jul 16, 2013)

Belgium... VDSL2 (30/3)


----------



## saltspork (Jul 16, 2013)

Australia, yay ADSL! Hopefully I can make some of you feel happier about yourselves.


----------



## nunim (Jul 16, 2013)

saltspork said:


> Australia, yay ADSL! Hopefully I can make some of you feel happier about yourselves.


Not much better unfortunately.



AT&T U-Verse FTTP = CRAP

On the west coast of Florida they're able to get Verizion FIOS(150/65) but since AT&T has a monopoly here and absolutely no plans to really upgrade their equipment for better speeds or IPv6(even their god awful tunnel) it sucks...


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 16, 2013)

1mbps, around 30$/month, including the phone line bundled together


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 16, 2013)

saltspork said:


> Australia, yay ADSL! Hopefully I can make some of you feel happier about yourselves.


Looks about like mine on a GOOD day!


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 17, 2013)

BrightHouse Networks/Time Warner

20mbps/down 2mbps/up


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 17, 2013)

nunim said:


> Not much better unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where in Florida are you? I am in Central Florida and we are stuck with either Bright House Networks or AT&T Uverse


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jul 17, 2013)

Jeez. This test was done yesterday at my home on a friends phone. He told me sometimes it goes up to 75mbps. Too bad my S3 doesnt has 4G 

Here in Sri Lanka just for $10 we can get 25GB of LTE Data. Spending $40 ($10*4) a month for 100GB and getting a fixed LTE router is simply worth it with these speeds


----------



## TrueVPS (Jul 17, 2013)

Will get an upgrade to 150/15Mbit soon. Paying €59,- p/m


----------



## Ree (Jul 18, 2013)

150/10 for $35/mo


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jul 18, 2013)

Ree said:


> 150/10 for $35/mo


What's your bandwidth cap?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 18, 2013)

Eh, not what it should be, but doing decent enough today.  (Given that last year I was stuck on a 1,5Mb, I'm quite pleased with this line now).


----------



## danni (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## serverian (Jul 18, 2013)

$25/month


----------



## nunim (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeffrey said:


> Where in Florida are you? I am in Central Florida and we are stuck with either Bright House Networks or AT&T Uverse


S. FL, we have U-Verse & Comcast mostly and I hate Comcast's customer service more then AT&T's.   I know along the west coast i.e. naples, tampa, etc.. have Verizon FIOS available but since we were never in a Verizon market we'll never see FIOS and U-Verse is a poor FTTH system.

I even tried getting a quote from FPL FIbernet since it's less than a half mile from me but they will not do any installs to residential buildings even if I am willing to pay for buildout.


----------



## Lee (Jul 18, 2013)

Pretty much at it's fastest there.


----------



## Ree (Jul 18, 2013)

Voss said:


> What's your bandwidth cap?


For that price, 250GB.  For an extra $30/mo you can upgrade to unlimited, which I did for several months while seeding crashplan backups to multiple off-site locations.  Don't need it anymore so just cancelled yesterday actually.

And it's worth noting that's a 2 year contract price (70% off, so usually $120/mo)


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jul 19, 2013)

Currently paying $50 per month or so for 18/2.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Jul 19, 2013)

At its best:


----------



## VPN.SH (Jul 19, 2013)

Not too bad considering I personally only pay £8 ($12 ish) per year for this. Cost is split three ways between myself and 2 housemates, and costs us a total of £25/year.


----------



## Steve (Jul 19, 2013)

16/1 at home on ADSL 2.

Gigabit symmetrical fibre at university


----------



## MannDude (Jul 19, 2013)

Ohh, I get 8MB/s when tunneling my traffic through my VPN upstate. 2MB/s when I tunnel my traffic through a server 1,000+ miles away.

Could be worse.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 19, 2013)

Sure wish upload weren't so generally crappy.


----------



## Swift (Jul 20, 2013)

should hit 100mbps up and down


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 20, 2013)

about £40 per month ye olde adsl.

we don't even have an exchange in our village.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 21, 2013)

Different results from the 4 available locations from CakeVPN (Secure Dragon)


----------



## ModulesGarden (Jul 24, 2013)

I am satisfied from my connection. I need a fast upload and I have it.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jul 30, 2013)

I'll start first

I'm currently posting this thread with an Ubuntu Desktop set up on an OpenVZ VPS hosted at ColoCrossing's Buffalo, NY facility. 

Speedtest.net result: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2870539042

Now for my laptop that I'm using to access the Ubuntu Desktop ...

Speedtest.net result: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2870545276


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 30, 2013)

[redacted]


----------



## jarland (Jul 30, 2013)

My computer hosted with Incero @ Corexchange in Dallas, TX is fast.

 

Download speed from CacheFly: 92.6MB/s

 

(this post is intended to be irrelevant)


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jul 30, 2013)

Merged.

Cheers!


----------



## ErrantWeb-Travis (Jul 30, 2013)

I get around 60 down 10 up on my home connection. I'm on a crappy wifi card upstairs though so 20 down ish.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jul 30, 2013)

Damn.. can we have this merged into the other thread?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 30, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> Damn.. can we have this merged into the other thread?


Done.


----------



## Gallaeaho (Jul 30, 2013)

This one is almost 5 days old but it's the best one that I have kicking around at the moment.


----------



## Hitakashi (Jul 30, 2013)

$35 per month, 12/1.5 from UVerse. I've read around they should be boosting the speeds to 18/1.5(or 2.0)


----------



## H_Heisenberg (Jul 31, 2013)

45€/mo


----------



## notFound (Jul 31, 2013)

Well, mine went from:



To this today after some sort of 'upgrade':



I guess it's good and bad.


----------



## FireWood (Aug 1, 2013)

I get 8mbps download speed and 1mbps upload speed. its slow I know.


----------



## Maximum_VPS (Aug 2, 2013)

Does the job ... "I want more"


----------



## hostthebest (Nov 27, 2013)

my on one location


----------



## qps (Nov 27, 2013)

$54.99 for 12 months = 30/5 (Extreme)

After 12 months, I think it's $74.99, but not sure.


----------



## clarity (Nov 28, 2013)

Here is mine. I pay around $60/month for this.


----------

